# Weight estimates



## Rumply (Mar 21, 2007)

We've just bought a new house... and as this is a mostly permanent arrangement my wife has granted permission to start the set up procedures on the 55 gallon. I want to go saltwater with FOWLR maybe moving into reef once the budget allows proper lighting. The question though is this... I'm sitting and thinking about where I want to put this tank and realizing that most of the house stands over a 10 foot tall "Crawl" space. How much weight are we talking about on a 55 gallon with standard live rock and sand and 20 gallon sump, and do y'all think it'll be enough of an issue to get someone out to see if the floor can support the weight? Anyone have a guess who would be best to judge.. a contractor or an architect?


----------



## fs49864 (Mar 10, 2007)

Your going to have atleast 55 pounds of live rock? (from what I understand)


----------



## Rumply (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, my understanding is at least 1 pound per gallon, plus about an inch of sand at the bottom. I'm just wondering if anyone knows or can point me towards a calculator to figure out an estimate of weight for the water, and if anyone knows enough to say whether or not a 55 gallon would be a weight concern on a floor that isn't solid per say (ground level). I had this set up as fresh on a concrete floor before, so it wasn't a concern. Needless to say, if I buckle the wooden floor and send the tank through to the basement, she'll kill me.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

They say my 120gal with just water weighs 1400lbs. Dont know for sure! But you will be all right. CRm is better at explaning this weight issue as he works in construction or something along that path. You will be all right the floors will be able to hold the tank or you would also fall though them. The stand of the tank is built to spread the wieght of the tank evenly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

You will be fine. I live in a second floor apartement in a two story house which is over 100yrs old.. I have two 55 gallon tanks and one is a sw reef tank. No worries


----------



## burch76 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am pretty sure water weighs 64.2 lbs /cubic foot


----------



## Rumply (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks guys! I didn't think about the stand spreading out the weight though... makes me feel better about things. 

Once we finish unpacking and I look at existing equipment and see what I need, I'm sure I'll be back with more questions.

Thanks again


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Easier math. Multiply the gallons by 9lbs. Water weighs 8.64lbs per gallon. I'd even suggest using 10 as a multiplier as that ought to cover the stand as well. USMC is correct. Place the tank near a wall, especially a corner. More then likely you'll end up placing the tank perpendicular to the cross beams under the floor. You should even be alright running parallel. My home is near 100 years old, built out of 2x4 running 20 feet between tiny tree stump piers. I have a 75g running with the joists and a 125g across the joists. You can just as easily brace the floor with the addition of some 2x4 or 4x4 studs wedged under where the tank will be.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a 55g on the second floor sitting where a 20g shattered so the floor is domaged, it weights 594.8 pounds to be exact it holdes 54.9 gallons. and in the pool house I have a 1 - 1.5 ton 125 saltwater reef tank.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

cafe is right according to my old fluid mechanics book. multiply basically by 8.


----------

